# Retro Ryder klunker headset install



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you're not familiar with the Retro Ryder headset, it allows you to run a fork with a 1 1/8" steer tube on a bike originally equipped with a 1" steerer fork. I posted in the cruisers thread that I had gotten one for a klunker project and someone asked me to document the install, so here it is.

First, here's a link to the Genuine Bicycle Products website, where the RR headset is available. Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.

As for the install, it was pretty much like any other headset I've done. The fork I used is not the one that will go on the bike, but it's all I have right now. I should add that the crown race on the fork is not the one that came with the kit. There was already a star nut in it so I didnt include that in the post.

Here's everything that came in the box

Cups & Bearings
Crown Race, Compression Ring, Top Cap, Upper Bearing Cover
Star Nut, Lower Seal, Upper Seal, Top Cap Bolt



First, grease the bearing cups and install in the frame using a proper headset installation tool



Install the crown race, dust seal and greased bearing on the fork



Install the greased upper bearing in its cup and slide the steer tube through



Slide the upper bearing cap and seal over the steer tube



Then the compression ring



Headset spacers and stem and top cap are next. When you tighten the top cap it will compress the upper seal under the compression ring so make sure you have enough spacers to allow for proper preload. Tighten the cap screw until all the play is gone and everything turns freely, then square up the stem and tighten its bolts.



Enjoy your new klunker. Head angle with a 80mm fork sagged 20% is 69 degrees. Money


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial. Looks good. Where do I get the cup installation tool and how come it is not Park Tool Blue?


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Great job


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Another option is to find yourself a used 1 1/8 inch sealed bearing headset like a King or Cane creek and send it to Products. For 17 bucks he will turn it down to the proper diameter. Maybe a better option than paying $45 bucks for a $10 dollar headset that some guy put on a lathe.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good idea. We had an old metal lathe at work. One day I came in and it and a bunch of other stuff was gone. New owner cleaned house. Chucked it in a dumpster over the weekend, along with a drill press that also would've looked great in my garage.


----------



## AlexLep76 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the writeup! I have been looking for options to upgrade my Klein Pinnacle and this looks like it might be the ticket.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexLep76 said:


> Thanks for the writeup! I have been looking for options to upgrade my Klein Pinnacle and this looks like it might be the ticket.


Does your pinnacle have a rigid fork because if it does, then it's debatable whether it's an upgrade.

Love those park tools.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I want to do this upgrade, but I can't find that tool in the park catalogue.


----------



## AlexLep76 (Sep 2, 2013)

"Upgrade" was probably the wrong word to use. Resurrection is probably more accurate. The frame was given to me by my co-worker that has a special talent for finding bikes at the landfill. He spotted it in the scrap pile and in an instant even with a coat of black spray paint and a coat of olive drab house paint on it. If it had the original fork and Mission Control Stem/bars I would be good to go.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexLep76 said:


> "Upgrade" was probably the wrong word to use. Resurrection is probably more accurate. The frame was given to me by my co-worker that has a special talent for finding bikes at the landfill. He spotted it in the scrap pile and in an instant even with a coat of black spray paint and a coat of olive drab house paint on it. If it had the original fork and Mission Control Stem/bars I would be good to go.


Ah yes, bummer about that.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice .


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Sacrilege!...I don't mind a slack head angle, heck a DHR runs a 63*...But a modern sus fork on a PREWAR? I get heckled for running a freewheel round these parts.
Ride that here and you would have declining produce thrown at you.
Seriously, that is a cool headset! How about a replacement 1" fork though?


----------

